# Gramophone's Young Artist of the Year 2022



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Gramophone's Young Artist of the Year 2022

From Sweden, Johan Dalene










*Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos*

Johan Dalene (violin)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


> Dalene has a strong command of long evolving lines – crucial in both composers – but he balances that with a fine feeling for ‘speaking’ phrasing and articulation...The expression can certainly... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* BIS2620
*Label:* BIS
*Length:* 73 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
April 2022
Editor's Choice









Presto Recording of the Week
1st April 2022









Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Concerto


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

This album seems to have created quite a buzz here at Talk Classical.


----------

